# black bellied whistling duck



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

last minute rush job wont be doing any more for christmas . People expect you can do them over night

forget the date on the photo I haven't updated it not sure how to. But it would help to keep better track of them

The swan was already made but hadn't been married to a shank


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

I hear ya Dennis on the "last minute rush job" Worst offender is my spouse. She wants me to get 3 that's 3 of the bear cub in the stump table top carvings for the g-kids done by Christmas next Sunday. I had one done for the craft show so I need 2. I may get them done but it's really pushing it. Takes the fun out of the carving if you have to rush through it.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I do not know why some people think we have a cane making press and can just stamp them out on a few days notice. It is today's fast food mentality. Pull up to the window and pick it up at the other end of the building. I cut off Christmas orders Nov. first. After that I just tell people I will get it out if I can but it will most likely be after the last of January or first part of February before I can start on it. I do this for fun. I did my 60 + hours a week for 45 years.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

It's a topic I think we all fall foul of, I have yet to find the stickmaking fairy that helps us do the job overnight. Having spent most of my working life with time constraints and wanted yesterday I now tell anyone wanting one "it will be ready when its done and not a day before" otherwis you end up with 2 or 3 people wanting them next week.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

think that saying it will be ready when its ready is the best way .After all i treat stickmaking as plesure and do it when i want to do it .Hate being under pressure to finish things. If people pressurise you i find the quality of the work is lower because you rush to get it out of the way. hate mistakes whilst carving

anyway i `m going tp turn the heater on in the shop to enjoy myself carving and shut the world out

the to do list is getting longer which I will ignore and concentrate on things I want to do or as the better half says "going to play in the shed ""followed by "don't forget that those jobs need finishing "


----------

